# valencia



## fun in the sun (Nov 8, 2014)

Is anyone from valencia


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

fun in the sun said:


> Is anyone from valencia


... I presume you mean the City of Valencia?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Me!


----------



## GuyverII (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm not from here, but I live in Valencia 9-10 months a year!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Not too far away.....but not "from" there


----------



## fun in the sun (Nov 8, 2014)

Because I will be moving there soon and may need additional information. I cant wait to leave the uk..its truly soul destroying. If theres any info you can think of that id find useful please feel free to share now. Thanks in advance perhaps a meeting for a few glasses of vino rather than british tea would be appropriate


----------

